# My toes keep being pointed out



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

Why don't they want to cooperate? 
Any special ways to get used to the position of toes, or just exercise, exercise, exercises?
And *why should they be pointed in*?


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Toes do not need to be straight forward! It is a HUGE misconception. _

_Of course, if you are riding off the back of your calf, instead of mostly the side, then there is a problem. If your leg is in the correct position, and you still toe out a bit, then its fine._

_There are several other threads about this that you can read over if you search "toes in"._


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

When your toes are pointed ahead, your lower leg is able to be in a more correct position than if your toes were pointed outwards. When your lower legs are correct, you have a much less risk of confusing the horse with accidental aids, or provoking a sensitive horse.

Anyways!  What my trainers have me do to keep my toes from pointing outwards, is to feel like I'm putting my weight into my pinky toe. I position my foot as if I were standing on the outer edge of my foot. (I hope this makes sense.) When it feels werid, then you're doing it right! Practice this weirdness until it feels normal and voila! fixed toe position. My trainers have been yelling at me "Toes ahead!" for a year now and I am seeing huge improvements when I compare photos of my riding.

If you need more clarification, let me know. :wink:


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

Toes are the worstttt. I thought that stirrupless riding helped me a bit, since you don't have stirrups you have to precisely place your foot, and it helped me to make sure my foot was in the right place.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Are your knees bent and angled such that one can see daylight through there, like if I look at you riding and I view you from behind your horse, will I see a gap of daylight between your knee and the saddle? 
This is one of the bad results of toes over pointed out. 
I , too, had the instructor tell me to put weight in my pinky.


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

You don't really have to have your toes pointed straight forward, parallel to your horse but you don't want them way out to the side. The closer you can have them to pointing forward the better because that puts your whole leg position in better contact with your horse. If your toes are pointing out the the side, you are most likely tense and gripping with the back of your thigh and the back of your calf, forcing your heels down. Turning your toes more forward rolls your leg inward and onto your horse. You will have your leg laying nicely against with your horse and your thigh and calf flat against the horse with your heel relaxing down. Also make sure your leg is underneath you by looking down. If you can see your toe, you need to have your leg more underneath you.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

It's not about the toes. Your toes can point out up to 45 degrees. It's about the position for your CALF. You do not want to ride off the back of your calf, that will dig your heel into your horse's side and drive them forward every step, along with not being as secure with your leg. You should have contact with the inside of your calf (and knee and thigh). Some trainers will say "toes forward" I think in an attempt to get their rider off the back of the calf but that's not exactly correct, even if it does get the job done.


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for advices 

Yeah, I definitly see my toes if I look down, that's way I'm trying to correct it. It's the worst in sitting trot, my muscles are completly non-existant, cause I didn't ride much in the winter and now because of the injury. My heel doesn't dig in my horse until I start the sitting trot. I have to work on this a lot... 
I don't think I'm opening my knees, but maybe I'm doing this mistake too.
Anyway, have to work on it


----------



## serafina (May 5, 2011)

My instructor actually tells me to point my toes out! She does this if it seems like I'm "pinching" with my knees or legs. Letting them point out a bit has really helped me not give bad signals to the horse, especially when I'm working on half-seat at a walk.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm a beginner myself, so take this with a bucket of sand...

Your toes should be as far forward as you can have them with a relaxed leg. It is OK to practice moving them more forward in hopes of stretching muscles, but a relaxed leg is more important that toes forward.

If your toes are more than 45 deg out, you probably have a leg position problem, and maybe a saddle fit problem. Try this: sitting in a chair, put your leg forward, foot forward & heel down. As you move your heel back under your hip, if your legs are like mine, either your heel will come up or your toes will go out.

I'd rather have toes out than toes down. Maybe with time, my legs will get more flexible and I'll have more options, but that is it for me right now.

Now, the stirrup leather should hang straight down. If it doesn't, you are fighting gravity. So if your saddle fits to put your heel under your hip, and if your legs are like mine, you will need to turn your toes out. I prefer a saddle that puts my heel under my belt buckle in a mild chair seat, which is enough that I can keep my heel down and use the side of my calf with toes about 30 deg out.

Also, it may be my imagination, but I feel like a long stirrup leather gives me more flexibility than a short one. Stand with your leg straight and toes up. Bring your foot up towards your hip. If you are like me, the higher your foot comes up, the more your heel comes up - unless you turn your toe out some.

I suggest working with someone to find the best combination of long leg / forward leg / toe out / heel down that fits your body, and allows a relaxed leg with the side of your calf available for cueing your horse.


----------



## VintageMatch (Jul 23, 2009)

Does your saddle have big knee rolls? I ride in an all purpose saddle for my dressage and I could never keep my toes in. I took the knee rolls off and have no problem with proper leg and toe position. Now I'm wearing spurs and doing lots of lateral work.  so glad I took them off. I also find a longer stirrup makes it easier.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

replied to this in kittenval's thread about toes pointing out and how to determine the correct position your toes need to be in.


----------



## bee222 (May 24, 2011)

I have this problem all the time, esp when nervous, which is most of the time. I brace my ankles. I worked on this in my lesson today. 
Glad I am not alone!


----------

